# المحاسبة في هندسة السلامة الصناعية



## يا الغالي (11 أبريل 2011)

المحاسبة في هندسة السلامة الصناعية 








حول محاضرة حول المحاسبة في هندسة السلامة الصناعية (عرض بوربوينت)






النقاط الرئيسية للموضوع: 
• الأهمية الاقتصادية لتوفير وسائل السلامة في بيئات العمل.
• أهمية محاسبة التكاليف المتعلقة بتخصص هندسة السلامة.
• أنواع التكاليف المتعلقة بالسلامة.

تحميل المحاضرة





منقول


----------



## يا الغالي (20 يوليو 2011)

رابط التحميل اخر ....






تحميل الملف


----------



## geosherif (16 أغسطس 2011)

many thanks my dear for our efforts


----------



## krazios (5 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (2 أبريل 2014)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sunrise86 (7 أبريل 2014)

[FONT=&quot]جزاك الله خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر[/FONT]


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله بكم
مشكور أخي العزيز
ملف رائع


----------

